# New reptile partys and events coming soon



## sharnh1982 (Jul 17, 2008)

www.jurassicpartys.co.uk


----------



## emilia (Oct 1, 2009)

*insured?*

i take it youre insured??


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

says they are on there website.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

*Web site*

Just a passing comment, not meant as a dig or anything. If you are thinking of holding childrens parties then one thing I look at as a parent is that the website is informative and well produced. If it is then it shows that your parties have a hope of being the same. I noticed that there are a number or typo's and grammatical imperfections within the text of your pages. 
I commend you for wanting to educate the 'public' so that they may not all turn out like mini 'Elaine Tollands', if you could just take a few minutes to check over the website and make the corrections I'm sure yoou will improve your chances of obtaining bookings. I am happy to point out where I believe there are errors and I really don't mean you to take tis the wrong way. Any person who is trying to start a new business in this climate deserves all the help and support they can get. PM me if you like and I will provide my beady eye to scan over your text for you.
I wish you all the luck in the world and lets hope the parties that you hold are a huge sucess and that more people end up better educated because of them.

Good Luck!
Ali:2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

this is just what i think!

from the pics you dont have enough reps for this kind of job


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> this is just what i think!
> 
> *from the pics you dont have enough reps for this kind of job*


 this is what I was thinking. I have been looking for a reptile party for my daughter as we all love reptiles in our house and her friends are amazed at what pets we have but to be honest with the pics I saw of the reps you have I personally wouldn't come to you for a party as I wanna see more big snakes, some bugs thrown in for the more nervous children etc
Please take this as constructive criticism and nothing more - hope your parties take off.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

As someone who for a number of years gave talks/shows/instruction to a range of groups from school kids to herp society's and Zoo keepers. You need to have i wide selection of animals to keep an interest we would take proberbly 6 to 10 snakes ranging from garters adult corns and rat snakes royal's boa's to a large berm we would also take 4/5 lizards at least depending on the age of the people as we would use bearded's tegu savana monitors we had a nice big tame iggy and sometimes we would take our big nile (but not to young kids).
we would also take 3 or 4 spiders a couple of old world and a couple of new world. also we would take a range of bugs like scolopendras millipeades assassin bugs mantids beatles cockroaches scorps etc and then for the AAHHH factor i would take my barn owl sometimes.
but the most important thing is being able to explain in simple terms everything about each animal, your knowledge needs to be very comprehensive even of animals you dont have with you, cos kids ask the most amazing questions. you pull out a monitor lizard you better know everything about komodos and croc's and gaitors as thats where the questions can lead to, the same with snakes you will need to have a good knowledge of venomouse snakes as you will be asked about them.
If im honest i would rather talk to herpers with a working knowledge of reps and answer questions on husbandry genetics and taxonomy, 
cos if you get asked a question your unsure of you can say you will get back to them on it, kids are ruthless and ask you the most wierd and leftfield questions you can think of and you cant bluff them....lol.
I personally loved it and found it very rewarding. and would do it now as our local animal man is rubbish and my 9 yearold wiped the floor with him the other week when he got something wrong, i was standing at the back, she just looked at me as if to say this guys wrong and took it upon herself to put him right he tried to wriggle out of his mistake. after, she told him i kept snakes and he says " oh really whats he got? corns snakes? ball pythons?" she turned round to him and said no hes got rattle snakes and vipers. the guy chuckled saying "has he really" she then turned round and said yes he does and pointed me out saying hes there ask him, and the guys face was a picture he tried to make conversation asking what i kept i replied with scientific names not wanting to show him up infront of the school and baffled him i even threw in a couple of made up latin names and the guy didnt have a clue.
Anyway bored you all enough now hope you do well with the parties
Lee


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> As someone who for a number of years gave talks/shows/instruction to a range of groups from school kids to herp society's and Zoo keepers. You need to have i wide selection of animals to keep an interest we would take proberbly 6 to 10 snakes ranging from garters adult corns and rat snakes royal's boa's to a large berm we would also take 4/5 lizards at least depending on the age of the people as we would use bearded's tegu savana monitors we had a nice big tame iggy and sometimes we would take our big nile (but not to young kids).
> we would also take 3 or 4 spiders a couple of old world and a couple of new world. also we would take a range of bugs like scolopendras millipeades assassin bugs mantids beatles cockroaches scorps etc and then for the AAHHH factor i would take my barn owl sometimes.
> but the most important thing is being able to explain in simple terms everything about each animal, your knowledge needs to be very comprehensive even of animals you dont have with you, cos kids ask the most amazing questions. you pull out a monitor lizard you better know everything about komodos and croc's and gaitors as thats where the questions can lead to, the same with snakes you will need to have a good knowledge of venomouse snakes as you will be asked about them.
> If im honest i would rather talk to herpers with a working knowledge of reps and answer questions on husbandry genetics and taxonomy,
> ...


That depends on how long you wanna hold their attention and their age and if they are handling them i can take 2-3 snakes 2-3 lizards a tort and a snail and it takes over a hour for a class room and they are all entralled. and yes you get asked all sorts of silly questions the one i get asked a lot is where does it poop from. some times they even get a demonstration lol

also why are you heckling a guy whos trying to show reptiles to kids who havnt seen many before, hes there for those kids you and your experienced child have seen it all before so you should let others enjoy it. just cause he knows less than you on a certain matter doesnt mean hes dumb. i dont know a word of latin either i speak english and never have a problem when it comes to reptiles.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

also why are you heckling a guy whos trying to show reptiles to kids who havnt seen many before, hes there for those kids you and your experienced child have seen it all before so you should let others enjoy it. just cause he knows less than you on a certain matter doesnt mean hes dumb. i dont know a word of latin either i speak english and never have a problem when it comes to reptiles.[/QUOTE]

Firstly i didnt heckle him at all i just stood there saying nothing he asked me what i kept i told him in latin for two reasons one there were other parents there who i dont perticularly want knowing what i have, which i think as a private hot keeper i have every right to. Secondly if you herd this guy and saw his animals you may have a different oppinion, i could have ripped him to shreds but as you said the kids were enjoying the experience and im not egotistical enough to publicly ridicule the man.
but i have put in a complaint to the relevent authorities as his animals were in a very poor state, they might look ok to the everyday guy in the street but anyone who had any knowledge of reps could clearly see they were not being looked after properly, and i really couldnt give a toss about the guy but those animals deserve to be looked after in a caring and proper manner and thats all i care about and as a reptile rescue im sure you will agree with me.



and i agree with you that 2/3 snakes and lizards can keep a class of kids going for a hour but you get booked 2 or three times a week or more you need to rotate so you dont stress the animals to much in my opinion. and the question i used to get all the time was "is it poisonous?" to which i usually replied "it depends how you cook them"


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

if the guys reps were crap than i agree with you if he charges for shows than he should take good care of his lively hood.
i took it from the thread you mean take 6-10 snakes me and my college have 15 + snakes but only take 3-4 tops unless asked to do a snake oriented show for a perticular ciriculum segment.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i did mean on sometimes we would take 6 to 10 snakes as you know its all about how many people you are talking to there interest level and how many helpers you have...lol


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Done this before with kids and it was bloody brillient. Major problem no money, i only lasted a year.

Good luck your gonna need it.

p.s i only took about 8 animals that lasted an hour easily rushing though info, admitted did have stock of about 50 different species. Your going to really struggle with your collection, kids dont really care about the different type of lizard and beadies as daft as it sound are probably too small for most young kids as they like to have a proper full hand touch. Also with an Iggy be VERY VERY VERY careful. I've had many encounters with these beasts and you can never fully trust them. One kid even says its had a scratch and you are rfuked


----------



## sharnh1982 (Jul 17, 2008)

yes please any advice will be great thanks


----------



## sharnh1982 (Jul 17, 2008)

any replies are read all took in we have the backing of our local rep shop who is willing to loan us pets too we have all insurance and understand our own pets very well which is why we only took pics of them we know loads about reptiles big small and komodo size but have run out of room for more many thanks for all advice.


----------

